# a few questions



## lizapixel (May 6, 2007)

hi there 

Its me again  
you can read my story on my intro post but for right now i have a few questions on egg share 

I have the info pack arrive from care nottingham i am so excited that after all this might not be the end of the road for us but i still have some un ansered questions.


I read somewhere that if you have more than 3 years unexplained fertility then you cant join egg share... is this true ? has anyone any experience in this....ALL i know about my fertiliy is that theres no reason why i cant get prg  im just not! as far as they know anyways.and as my intro says ive had 2 babies one with clomid one with no help.

Also if i get an app for egg share  and then fail and not allowed to start it for what ever reason  do i get my money back? at what point do i pay before im accepted or after?

Also with all the stress of trying for a baby for 9 year nearly and real life stress i have depression and start counciling soon will this go against me? can i get turned down cuz im depressed..

ill be very greatful for any help
hugs liza


----------

